# Daily Mail "Royal Doulton"



## Lorraine B (6 Nov 2006)

Has anyone actually received their "Royal doulton" from the Daily Mail after collecting the token and sending them off with a fee for P&P.  I ask because someone I work with is still waiting for hers and is getting fed up ringing the Daily Mail and getting nowhere.  Someone else in the office is waiting for some glassware from them and I'm waiting for my David Attenborough DVD's


----------



## brodiebabe (6 Nov 2006)

Lorraine B said:


> Has anyone actually received their "Royal doulton" from the Daily Mail after collecting the token and sending them off with a fee for P&P. I ask because someone I work with is still waiting for hers and is getting fed up ringing the Daily Mail and getting nowhere. Someone else in the office is waiting for some glassware from them and I'm waiting for my David Attenborough DVD's


 

Yes my mother in law has received her royal doulton.  My sister is still waiting for hers tho.  Seems like ther are delays due to huge demand for them.


----------



## Thrifty (7 Nov 2006)

Mother received hers also although she was on the point of ringing as it took so long - think about 4 months


----------



## Gypsy girl (7 Nov 2006)

I received my Royal Doulton dinner service some months back also glassware a few weeks ago, it can take some months due to high demand.


----------



## Guest127 (7 Nov 2006)

anybody succeed in getting the 'other' bits of royal doulton in the dunnes stores promotion ie the salt/pepper, cereal bowls, teapot, vegetable dishes etc? every time you go into dunnes they always say that they will be in next Tuesday or next Thursday but its the same stuff that keeps coming in ie the 5 piece dinner set.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Nov 2006)

cuchulainn said:


> anybody succeed in getting the 'other' bits of royal doulton in the dunnes stores promotion ie the salt/pepper, cereal bowls, teapot, vegetable dishes etc? every time you go into dunnes they always say that they will be in next Tuesday or next Thursday but its the same stuff that keeps coming in ie the 5 piece dinner set.


 
I'm not collecting it myself but am on the lookout for a friend.  I spoke with one Manager recently who said that head office had told him that it will not be back in until end of November


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Nov 2006)

The problem doesn't seem to be restricted to Dunnes Stores...
http://chat.dailymail.co.uk/dailymail/threadnonInd.jsp?forum=34&thread=9692902&message=10962207

Guess you'll all just have to be [broken link removed]!


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Nov 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> Guess you'll all just have to be [broken link removed]!


 
One of these is definitely required for this particular Dr.


----------



## Guest127 (8 Nov 2006)




----------

